# Just some more custom work



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

A custom room I did


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I also did this in the "games room"
I took that ez tray system from trim tex and cut angles and turned it upside down to make it opposite to the ez tray. 
Looks really good because all the bead was chafer and it goes good with it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FINE job Korby!!!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

lotsa work in your town?


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never seen it so busy. Well at least for me


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks real good man:thumbsup: thats the fun stuff


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Where were you 2 days ago:furious::jester:

I was trying to convince the GC to do that with this bulk head design, but he wanted to go with his WOOD crown. I think it would of looked better, circling the inside of the bulk head that way. 

Putting the same old boring bull nose on tomorrow

Will be showing him you pics tomorrow,,,,,, or should I:blink:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

O I would show him. Anything to do something little different. On the top edge I was kinda floating so I ran a bead of calking before prime.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice looking work korby ! Cool ceiling design.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

looks great


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just it painted


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks very good :thumbsup: Your bead looks perfect


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Verry awsome nice work man...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats awsome Korby, Well done :thumbsup:, Thanks for the pics, No one here would go to that extra cost.


----------

